# Snow Systems Illinois



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Now looking for the following:

-Plowers
-rivers
-Salters
-Sidwalk Crews

Call A.S.A.P. 847-808-7800 ask to talk to Dean.
Tell Dean "Sean Brennan" sent you in!

Good hours and pay. Never have to worry about getting paid!

Call soon before it SNOWS payup


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Chicago North Area*

Snow Systems 847-808-7800


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

*always available in a pinch*

If you need trucks in a pinch keep us in mind. We have several folks ready and willing to travel to neighboring areas to plow.

Just figured I would put the offer out. If we get a big snow and you don't....we will probably need help from elsewhere! Not a lot of folks contacting us this year here for some reason.

Steve


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sbrennan007 _
> *Now looking for the following:
> 
> -Plowers
> ...


Please send me a PM if you have contacted Snow Systems and you are going to be working with us.

I would like to make sure that everyone is taken care of! payup


----------



## deathvalley6 (Nov 23, 2003)

What part of Illinois? What do you pay? Are you short on equiptment too or just man power?


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

*PM's Disabled*

Sean, I could be wrong, but I think they are still having trouble with PM's. You may want to post another method of getting to you other than a PM.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13326

This was the latest as of last night.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

I noticed that myself the other day and figured it would be fixed soon.

My e-mail is: [email protected]

Thanks. :salute:


----------



## SatZ28 (Nov 2, 2002)

Sean,

BTW I talked to Brain late yesterday.I understand that I'm on the Lake Zurich route.

Rob


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

That's a big route. You should be plenty busy! payup


----------

